# Zoloft Diary/Progress



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

I have finally managed to get on zoloft again. My New Doctor didn't want me to go on it again because of the shaking I had. I went back to my old Doctor and was put back on it. They explained the shaking could have been caused by a number of things, such as switching from celexa, or starting on a too high of a dose.

Anyways I have started my dose today of 25mg and I want to document each day of my progress being on Zoloft.

I have had success on Zoloft before, although the shaking was too bad, so that made my decision to quit. I am now giving it another chance.

*DAY 1* - Today was slightly different. I had really bad anxiety when dealing with a roommate. I felt all jittery like I was on caffeine. Anxiety was generally worst today but not terrible.

*DAY 2* - I felt really weird after my second dose. It reminded me of a weed high type feeling. Very sedating.


----------



## Benjee (Nov 28, 2011)

what about the baclofen, did it help you?
did you stop taking it?


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

Benjee said:


> what about the baclofen, did it help you?
> did you stop taking it?


I would probably still be on it if it wasn't so expensive. I think in higher doses it would have worked great. I now only use Baclofen to Potentiate Xanax. When taken with xanax (10mg of baclofen) it greatly enhances and makes it last twice as long. I am not sure if this effect will build tolerance, I hope not.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm a longtime user of Zoloft. It has worked great for me. Give it time.


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

*DAY 5* - Today and yesterday I have been experiencing and increase in anxiety. I also may have a bit of Akathisia, or the wanting to move my legs or move in general. I already see a mood lift but if anything its so slightly. I am very nervous about the Akathisia because I have heard that this side effect may not go away. I think it did when I last was on zoloft but I don't remember it this much. I am crossing my fingers that it goes away. I also heard that cogentin is a good Anti parkinson med that can help alleviate Akathisia. After my two month trial of Zoloft I might ask my dr for it depending on how bad the moving gets.


----------



## MilkWasABadChoice (Nov 16, 2010)

Is weight gain common in zoloft? I am thinking about finally starting an SSRI for the first time instead of popping propranolol all the time. I am starting 25mg soon, I hope it will help.

barry1685,

Have you been taking both the inderal and zoloft? We seem to have similar medications. I am also on propranolol and xanax. I get the shakes pretty easily, especially when I am anxious so I would like to keep the beta blocker in the mix.


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

MilkWasABadChoice said:


> Is weight gain common in zoloft? I am thinking about finally starting an SSRI for the first time instead of popping propranolol all the time. I am starting 25mg soon, I hope it will help.
> 
> barry1685,
> 
> Have you been taking both the inderal and zoloft? We seem to have similar medications. I am also on propranolol and xanax. I get the shakes pretty easily, especially when I am anxious so I would like to keep the beta blocker in the mix.


I have been taking inderal with zoloft. I recommend not taking them at the same time and or taking a smaller dose of inderal because zoloft potentiates inderal.

Zoloft has started to kill my ocd, which is great and is being a good mood lift only after being on a week of it. Zoloft relaxed me quite well when I was on it.

But one warning, you mentioned you get shakes pretty badly. I get the shakes too. Zoloft and any ssris can initially cause akathisia which is a energetic shakiness type feeling, like restless leg syndrome but on your entire body. Don't quit zoloft over this just keep battling through it.

The Akathisia makes my SA ten times worst but I am pushing through with it. BTW xanax and propranolol will help the akathisia.


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

*DAY 6* Today I am having great results. I have been having less anxiety walking around people and I talked on the phone at work in front of others and didn't think twice about what I was saying. Normally I would keep my talk to a minimum.


----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

I've been on zoloft for almost two weeks now and I have been shaking. Do you know if it will stop?


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

Kaylee23 said:


> I've been on zoloft for almost two weeks now and I have been shaking. Do you know if it will stop?


Are you shaking constantly or only in certain situations?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Kaylee23 said:


> I've been on zoloft for almost two weeks now and I have been shaking. Do you know if it will stop?


Yes, it will stop. I had shaking for about 2 weeks. I only shook when I was under stress.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

barry1685 said:


> *DAY 6* Today I am having great results. I have been having less anxiety walking around people and I talked on the phone at work in front of others and didn't think twice about what I was saying. Normally I would keep my talk to a minimum.


This is a really good drug for anxiety.


----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

barry1685 said:


> Are you shaking constantly or only in certain situations?


just at random times, sometimes i'll be alone others will be in public. it's so annoying :um


----------



## Benjee (Nov 28, 2011)

Kaylee23 said:


> just at random times, sometimes i'll be alone others will be in public. it's so annoying :um


do you experience any other side effetcs?

and hows your anxiety?


----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

sometimes when i get sleepy my head feels like there is a balloon or someting in there trying to expand it, and my jaw hurts.

my anxiety has gotten a whole lot better, but when i do feel really anxious it feels kind of extreme


----------



## matt20 (Apr 22, 2010)

Good to see that others are having somewhat positive effects from this. I just started today with .25 mg. As much as I hate pills, I hope this will relieve some of my depression symptoms and social anxiety issues (I didn't even mention social anxiety to the GP, nor did I request this drug specifically). Looking at the long list of side effects is sort of freaking me out though . 

Anyway....felt a bit of nausea (not really a good start as I've had nausea the past few weeks) so I had to eat real slow, and not too much to avoid a "vomit" feeling. Slightly anxious about 3 hours after taking it, but it calmed down. Just a bit lazy feeling the rest of the day...actually sat around and watched a movie with my parents...not something I have done in years. Now feeling tired but also awake at the same time.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

Yo, how many days in a row are you gonna go on. The positive effects of SSRI's usually take weeks and up to a month and a half to feel the positive effects completely. Now the side effects take no time to show up. Usually within a couple of days. Someone mentioned the shakiness experienced from the initial over activation of the of serotonin in the brain. That should disappear within a realtivley short period of time, as the brain adjusts. Now the other issues like impotence, loss of libido, weight gain (in some instances), and sometimes fatigue may stay around. But there are ways to treat those issues. Sometimes successfully/ sometimes not.


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

Kaylee23 said:


> sometimes when i get sleepy my head feels like there is a balloon or someting in there trying to expand it, and my jaw hurts.
> 
> my anxiety has gotten a whole lot better, but when i do feel really anxious it feels kind of extreme


It sounds like Akathisia, but don't worry!! Its nothing serious and should go away with time. Its your body trying to adjust to the medication.

I had this the first week and its now subsiding. Its really a horrible feeling but give it time.

I am going up to 50mg tomorrow as my dr requested. It has only been a week but I already feel the positives of it working. It is definitively not placebo because I am usually miserable and I feel great. It might just be initial Hypo Mania. But I really don't feel manic?


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

barry1685 said:


> It sounds like Akathisia, but don't worry!! Its nothing serious and should go away with time. Its your body trying to adjust to the medication.
> 
> I had this the first week and its now subsiding. Its really a horrible feeling but give it time.
> 
> I am going up to 50mg tomorrow as my dr requested. It has only been a week but I already feel the positives of it working. It is definitively not placebo because I am usually miserable and I feel great. It might just be initial Hypo Mania. But I really don't feel manic?


 What day are we on. Have we got past the first week of the Zoloft thread. Everyday is filled with suspense. Naw, I'm glad it's going well. But with the MAOI threads, you never know whats gonna happen. Like one day, happy as all get out. Than Nardil will flatten them the next day. Now, I'm going to have to read todays edition.


----------



## ntdc (Jun 29, 2011)

MilkWasABadChoice said:


> Is weight gain common in zoloft?


in women yes , in men, no.

i am a man , i lost some weight at first after 6 months i only gained 2lbs...my mom however gained like 10 in the first month.


----------



## ntdc (Jun 29, 2011)

hypmania kicked in at 50mg for me but subsided after a few weeks too bad but it still seems to be working i havent been depressed in months, its amazing after many years of being horribly depressed...didnt do a ton for anxiety tho... .5mg of kpin before bedtime seems to compliment it nicely in that dept though


----------



## nito (Nov 7, 2008)

i have not taken this for 4 days now. Have not even noticed anything related to withdrawal. This drug is confusing. Took it for almost 4 weeks, on 50 mg. Didn't do much.


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

nito said:


> i have not taken this for 4 days now. Have not even noticed anything related to withdrawal. This drug is confusing. Took it for almost 4 weeks, on 50 mg. Didn't do much.


You probably are taking a sugar pill.


----------



## nito (Nov 7, 2008)

barry1685 said:


> You probably are taking a sugar pill.


but its a legit pharmacy and i experienced delayed ejaculation and tense jaw?


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

nito said:


> barry1685 said:
> 
> 
> > You probably are taking a sugar pill.
> ...


Maybe your right then. I still wouldn't trust any online pharmacy for antidepressants. (assuming you got it online)


----------



## nito (Nov 7, 2008)

barry1685 said:


> Maybe your right then. I still wouldn't trust any online pharmacy for antidepressants. (assuming you got it online)


God u made me question this stuff now. The fact that i took it for almost 4 weeks and now have not taken it for 5 days without 1 noticeable side effect is strange. Is it guaranteed that you should notice at least some withdrawal if you quit cold turkey?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nah. I took it for several years then quit cold turkey once. Didn't notice a thing.


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

nito said:


> barry1685 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe your right then. I still wouldn't trust any online pharmacy for antidepressants. (assuming you got it online)
> ...


I quit Zoloft cold turkey and I had a few days of being down and that's it.
Antidepressants are a weird one.


----------



## Christina123 (May 26, 2011)

Started Zoloft today. I'll be checking in in this thread.


----------



## ntdc (Jun 29, 2011)

nito said:


> but its a legit pharmacy and i experienced delayed ejaculation and tense jaw?


even generic psych meds arent really the same as the branded version, buying from overseas pharmacy i would be very skeptical you are getting the right dose. it made a big diff when i changed from generic zoloft to branded


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

*DAY 11* Zoloft has killed some of the basic OCD I have. I do see a big difference in my mood already. I don't feel monotone and boring anymore. I still have some ways to go for zoloft to totally kick in. I have started to realize what triggers my SA and its obsessive thinking. If I can clear my mind the SA symptoms disappear.


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

Today was baddd. I jumped at every little thing, like some one being around a corner or something caused me to jump. Today my anxiety has been the worst in a long time. Popped a benzo and Im going to ride it out


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Anxiety is a roller coaster. Hopefully your good days will outnumber your bad.


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

Cletis said:


> Anxiety is a roller coaster. Hopefully your good days will outnumber your bad.


Thanks!

*DAY 14* Today I have really started to notice the positive effects of zoloft. Im up to 50mg and feel really happy. I don't notice any anxiety improvements yet.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

I started taking Zoloft last week 50mg and I have experienced side-effects. I feel very tired now. Thinking about giving up on them. Do the initial side-effects tend to wear off after a longer spell or not?

I'm going to look into more natural remedies for my anxiety and depression instead I think. I'd rather not attribute every success in my life to artificial apathy.


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

fredbloggs02 said:


> I started taking Zoloft last week 50mg and I have experienced side-effects. I feel very tired now. Thinking about giving up on them. Do the initial side-effects tend to wear off after a longer spell or not?


I think so, the jitterness I had at start up started to go away but since I increased my dose it's back.

I'm lucky, I have zero side effects besides the jitters.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

barry1685 said:


> I think so, the jitterness I had at start up started to go away but since I increased my dose it's back.
> 
> I'm lucky, I have zero side effects besides the jitters.


You are. I had the jitters too even sitting on a train yesterday but with that I've also lost all desire and... creative tension(orhistra conductore!) shall we say, in the past 3 days. The idea of surpressing myself just doesn't appeal. I just diddn't view it that way. I thought the effects were isolated to anxiety; with you it sounds like they are...

Anyway I'll check back here to see what happened you, my guinea pig hehe and from there consider going back on them. Good luck.


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

fredbloggs02 said:


> You are. I had the jitters too even sitting on a train yesterday but with that I've also lost all desire and... creative tension(orhistra conductore!) shall we say, in the past 3 days. The idea of surpressing myself just doesn't appeal. I just diddn't view it that way. I thought the effects were isolated to anxiety; with you it sounds like they are...
> 
> Anyway I'll check back here to see what happened you, my guinea pig hehe and from there consider going back on them. Good luck.


Not sure what you mean. Are you saying the zoloft causes you to become introverted?


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

barry1685 said:


> Not sure what you mean. Are you saying the zoloft causes you to become introverted?


Not introverted: passive, tired, numb, without desire. I might continue for another week or so and if it continues, stop taking them. I'd rather feel despair than nothing at all...


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

fredbloggs02 said:


> Not introverted: passive, tired, numb, without desire. I might continue for another week or so and if it continues, stop taking them. I'd rather feel despair than nothing at all...


Weird, I hear people saying that SSRI's make them numb. I have never experienced numbing but rather I've experienced happiness and more pro social effects. Your not going to feel good for possibly 3-4 weeks though.

I may say that I feel good, which is true, but I also feel very paranoid right now for no reason! Its a starting up effect that should subside. I noticed last time I took zoloft that my GAD was going away towards week 4-5. I should have stayed with zoloft but my problem was that i titrated too quickly starting off at 50mg and my body freaked out. I was shaking a ton in public. I now have the shaking permanently. So I decided what the hell, since I have the shaking zoloft at least made me feel good so why not go back on it?

If it was truly my way I would be on nardil right now and would be fine. I would rather choose a strict diet over possible suicide and a sheltered life. It makes me mad that doctors won't prescribe MAOI's.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

My Doc told me that Zoloft won't cure the anxiety completely. It just knocks it back to a more managable level. I don't think any pill will "cure" anxiety by itself. They're meant to be a "crutch" or an aide, not a cure.


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

Don't know what day it is but damn I feel better! I feel so calm in public and I'm more happier around people! 

I would say my anxiety dropped about 40% I hope this won't go away!


----------



## csrpj (Feb 24, 2010)

barry1685 said:


> Don't know what day it is but damn I feel better! I feel so calm in public and I'm more happier around people!
> 
> I would say my anxiety dropped about 40% I hope this won't go away!


so you're on day 16 and feeling much better. great! i hope it gets better, and actually sticks to being good.

i'm on day 13 on a 75mg dose (previously two months on 50mg) and can't say much, so what you're saying is somewhat assuring.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

The improvement you get from it is very gradual.


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

Cletis said:


> The improvement you get from it is very gradual.


Cletis your Avatars are crazy man!!

But anyways my Social Anxiety caused by negative thoughts it diminishing completely!! It is so amazing to have a conversation without negative thoughts. I keep my cool so much better and the mood lift makes conversations great!

So once again, with my past experience with zoloft I think the negative thinking came back. I had this period of anxiety free moments and then the anxiety came back. Hopefully this continues to get better and I will document if the anxiety comes back.


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

Today continues the benefits I have from zoloft. A lot of the OCD/negative thinking has stopped when I start a conversation. I feel a mood lift, ever so slightly. I mainly am happy because my OCD has gone away about 80%. My GAD has gone away a great amount as well. I had a dentist appointment today and had no anticipatory anxiety. Usually my heart is racing with anxiety.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Glad it's working for ya, dude. :yes 

It helps my anxiety too but I still have my days. My depression is completely gone though.


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

Cletis said:


> Glad it's working for ya, dude. :yes
> 
> It helps my anxiety too but I still have my days. My depression is completely gone though.


Thanks! Do you think I should increase my dose if its helping right now?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

barry1685 said:


> Thanks! Do you think I should increase my dose if its helping right now?


No...but you should ask your doctor about that.


----------



## Faith012 (Dec 21, 2011)

well i've started taking generic zoloft its my 5th day on it and i already feel like my mood has completely changed for the better i feel more calm and relaxed now dont know about social situations yet but i feel definitely that my mood has changed anyone felt the same way?


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

Faith012 said:


> well i've started taking generic zoloft its my 5th day on it and i already feel like my mood has completely changed for the better i feel more calm and relaxed now dont know about social situations yet but i feel definitely that my mood has changed anyone felt the same way?


Mine is making me more tired and depressed. I feel like laying on the couch all day and have no energy. Keeping me up at night and waking me from sleep. Also giving me diarrhea.

The first few days I felt more energized than normal but still demotivated, the depression came in the last few. Been omit since last Monday at 50 mg.

Upped my dose to 100 mg today, my family is telling me to talk to the doc and try something else but I figure I would give it a few days at full dose first.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm on setraline right now at 100mg on my 7th week or so. I think I'm really seeing benefits. Good luck man.


----------



## Faith012 (Dec 21, 2011)

offbyone said:


> Mine is making me more tired and depressed. I feel like laying on the couch all day and have no energy. Keeping me up at night and waking me from sleep. Also giving me diarrhea.
> 
> The first few days I felt more energized than normal but still demotivated, the depression came in the last few. Been omit since last Monday at 50 mg.
> 
> Upped my dose to 100 mg today, my family is telling me to talk to the doc and try something else but I figure I would give it a few days at full dose first.


how long have you been on it? im on 50 mg too


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

Faith012 said:


> how long have you been on it? im on 50 mg too


A week.


----------



## Faith012 (Dec 21, 2011)

offbyone said:


> A week.


i guess it depends on how each person's body responds to it the first time i ever took it i just had slight nausea and felt sleepy but on the 2nd day i felt no side effects


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Faith012 said:


> well i've started taking generic zoloft its my 5th day on it and i already feel like my mood has completely changed for the better i feel more calm and relaxed now dont know about social situations yet but i feel definitely that my mood has changed anyone felt the same way?


Yes. It calms me and makes me happier. Stuff that used to bother me a lot now hardly phases me. It's great.


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

I have been still experiencing the anxiety reduction in social settings still. Although I feel it is slightly getting worst now. I really hope this benefit doesn't go away. It is still killing my OCD which I absolutely love.

Edit: grrrrr!! My stupid anxiety is coming back, how is this effing possible? I had three solid days of no anxiety and now I have it coming back. Why is Zoloft a tease?


----------



## Christina123 (May 26, 2011)

I also feel a tiny bit calmer. I started last monday. Now on 50 mg.


----------



## ShiptoShore (Dec 22, 2011)

I started on Zoloft in September of this year and I am currently on 150mg. 

I only noticed the benefit from 100mg. The first few weeks I had restless leg syndrome and I was feeling slightly nauseous, but since then the side effects have more or less completely gone. 
I feel the anxiety has been subdued to a more manageable level and my depression is almost non-existent. 
I will be increasing my dosage to 200mg by January.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

BTW: I take 100 mgs a day [yellow pill]


----------



## csrpj (Feb 24, 2010)

Cletis said:


> BTW: I take 100 mgs a day [yellow pill]


cletis, are you having sexual side effects? did you have them initially only for them to eventually subside? positive effects seem to be gradually accruing, but it'd be great to take care of this zero sex drive thing or know that it will subside.


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

Hmm woke up extremely happy. Was dancing this morning. I usually am never this happy. I have noticed so far a mood lift and some of my OCD is gone. Let's see how this changes.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

csrpj said:


> cletis, are you having sexual side effects? did you have them initially only for them to eventually subside? positive effects seem to be gradually accruing, but it'd be great to take care of this zero sex drive thing or know that it will subside.


Oh, yeah. Bigtime. I went back on Zoloft in September after being off of it for about a year and I've had the sexual effects since then. I don't remember them being this bad in the past. I do think they are subsiding just a little bit now.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

barry1685 said:


> Hmm woke up extremely happy. Was dancing this morning. I usually am never this happy. I have noticed so far a mood lift and some of my OCD is gone. Let's see how this changes.


You sure you aren't taking something besides Zoloft...? LOL :yes


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

Cletis said:


> barry1685 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm woke up extremely happy. Was dancing this morning. I usually am never this happy. I have noticed so far a mood lift and some of my OCD is gone. Let's see how this changes.
> ...


Positive, I have a crazy *** personality. Unfortunately my SA and shyness hides it.


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

I think it's day 22? I have been on 50mg for about a week or so. I feel almost back to myself. I lost any of the anti anxiety that I had last week...boo!! But still my OCD is not as bad.


----------

